# Sail Cats



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have kept them before, but 1 or 2 at a time. These bug uns were hitting hard Fri. Night. So kept all the 5lb + we caught.



Filet em, filet it off the skin, leaving most of the " blod line" then cut it out of the middle. Fry em up.




Missed pictures of cooking tonight. But egg and milk wash after 24hrs ice water soak. And breaded. Not as good as the Tile fish I fried up with it, but I dont throw them back!!! Firm white meat and makes a meal!!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

they sucked roasted over a fire without ketchup the years i was homeless but was good protein . 
I would cut the tails as soon as I caught them so they bleed out .


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I bet. Glad good Lord had a plan!!!


----------

